# Unconfirmed report of Cdn Kidnapped in Wardak



## jollyjacktar (12 Oct 2012)

Hope for whomever it's not true.



> Canada looks into report of kidnapping in Afghanistan
> Unconfirmed report of Canadian man, American woman kidnapped in Wardak
> CBC News Posted: Oct 12, 2012 1:11 PM ET Last Updated: Oct 12, 2012 1:45 PM ET
> The federal government says it is looking into a report that a Canadian was kidnapped in Afghanistan.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2012)

Here's the PakTribune.com version:


> Two foreign citizens were kidnapped by armed insurgents on their way from southern Ghazni province to the central capital Kabul, an official said on Thursday.
> 
> A government official based in Maidan Wardak province confided to PAN the foreigners -- a man and a woman -- were travelling in a car that went missing in the Shashgaw area on the Kabul-Ghazni highway. A resident of the area said on condition of anonymity that the kidnap victims were an American woman and a Canadian man. They were seized by the Taliban between Shashgaw and Salar areas of Syedabad district on Wednesday.
> 
> A Taliban commander in Syedabad, meanwhile, confirmed the abduction of the foreigners by the fighters. However, he refused to give details. Ghazni Public Health Director Baz M. Himmat said the body of a woman was brought to the civil hospital by Afghan soldiers. The woman was mysteriously killed and her body founded on the Kabul-Kandahar highway, he said. The 25-years-old victim, wearing Afghan dress, could not be identified.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2012)

Italian media (here in Google English) say the reportedly missing folks are members of an unnamed NGO - as of this post, nothing on the Taliban's English-language page about, say, "spies" being "arrested" in Wardak.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2012)

A bit more detail from the Reuters wire service (highlights mine):


> Two foreigners, thought to be a Canadian and a U.S. citizen, were *reported missing on Saturday by a provincial reconstruction team* in volatile Wardak, west of Kabul, and were feared to have been kidnapped, Afghan police said.
> 
> Rumours of the abduction of a man and a woman by either insurgents or criminal gangs have circulated for several days, but U.S. and Canadian diplomats said they were unaware of anyone reported missing.
> 
> ...



There's a PRT operated by the Turks in Wardak - more on the operation here.

Also, still no posted claims of responsibility at the Taliban's English-language web site as of this post.


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Oct 2012)

milnews, your Reuters link broke.
http://ca.reuters.com/article/topNews/idCABRE89C03T20121013

ME


----------

